# Propane Tank.....an Old Style......



## KDarsey (Oct 10, 2008)

OK, Help me out here....
  I have an old style Propane Tank.....full of propane.
 What do I do ,is there an adapter to use for the new gas grills or do I just pay the extra and trade it in and lose the gas? If there is an adapter is it worth it or what...
   I use to use it with my Coleman Catalytic heater for camping....Is this trash also?


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 10, 2008)

They do make an adapter. I used one till I used up all my old style bottles.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 10, 2008)

Havana Dude said:


> They do make an adapter. I used one till I used up all my old style bottles.



 Probably cost more than a new tank, huh?


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 10, 2008)

Try a RV supply store  - some army / navy stores / wally world --I've got one of the adapters-- here somewhere--- some of the replacement hose assembly's come with a connection that will fit old and new tanks


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 10, 2008)

I looked on camping worlds site and did not see one. I use to have one but threw it out. I'm not saying they don't make them anymore, but it is possible they stopped making them due to some cutoff date to start using the newer tanks. Don't give up looking though, someone may have them. Good luck.


----------



## JohnK3 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have one.  I picked it up at Handy Hardware in Tucker.  Right now, it's on my 30lb tank, but that tank's empty and I can't get anyone to refill it anymore, even with the adapter on it.

PM me with your info.  Maybe we can work something out.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2008)

I have an adapter that I bought for $15 from Northern Tool online.It allows you to fill the little 1 pound tanks from a twenty pound tank.


----------



## littletodo (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought an adaptor about 4 years ago at WalMart, cost about $8.
  This one was made by "The Grill Care Company" and it has 3 different Model (?) numbers on the package,    700-8647      701-8643     85-2016-0
Hey, just found more info.........phone #   1 800 668 5323      www.grillcare.com     made by Keanall Products Inc.     Ardmore, TN   38449

Like I said, that was around 4 years ago.   Maybe they're still in business.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2008)

I got mine from my local propane company, where's BKA when you need him?


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 12, 2008)

The old style propane tanks have been banned for use by the federal gov't. You cannot exchange it nor have it refilled....legally. The adapter is your only route if you want to use the propane you have. What you don't want to hear is that when you finally empty it, you'll have to buy a 'new style' tank without using your old one for a core charge.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 12, 2008)

> What you don't want to hear is that when you finally empty it, you'll have to buy a 'new style' tank without using your old one for a core charge.



Go to some place like Home Depot, local convenience store, and exchange it. They don't check to see what kind of tank it is (probably don't know).  You will pay less than getting an adapter.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 12, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> The old style propane tanks have been banned for use by the federal gov't. You cannot exchange it nor have it refilled....legally. The adapter is your only route if you want to use the propane you have. What you don't want to hear is that when you finally empty it, you'll have to buy a 'new style' tank without using your old one for a core charge.



The valve / knob assembly "can" be replaced but usually costs almost what a new tank costs-- but then you still have the issue of the inspection date stamped on the tank  when it expires re-certifing the tank has to be done which costs$$---- if it's a standard size tank ust the gas and trade it in at wally world or something like them


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 12, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Go to some place like Home Depot, local convenience store, and exchange it. They don't check to see what kind of tank it is (probably don't know).  You will pay less than getting an adapter.



Nope, I tried to exchange an old style tank just a few weeks ago that my dad had given me earlier this year. The Golden Pantry in Winterville AND the Lowes on East-side Athens both inspected what 'kind' it was and declined to accept it. They both gave me the same story about the federal gov't regulations. So it's obviously a bigger issue than we know if they took the time to explain this to their employees. They evidently get a hefty fine if they're caught dealing with the old style tanks.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 12, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ih=012&category=20724&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1- --------------- this looks like mine --- first try didn't do the right link sorry


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe my bad but I thought you always got a new tank with the new Grills( i maybe wrong)You ought to be able to screw ya old regulater on the new just to use up the gas...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 12, 2008)

> The Golden Pantry in Winterville AND the Lowes on East-side Athens both inspected what 'kind' it was and declined to accept it.



You must be particularly beady eyed or something. 

I think I exchanged my last one at that Lowes.  

PM me.


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> The old style propane tanks have been banned for use by the federal gov't. You cannot exchange it nor have it refilled....legally. The adapter is your only route if you want to use the propane you have. What you don't want to hear is that when you finally empty it, you'll have to buy a 'new style' tank without using your old one for a core charge.



better check your resources, blue rhino still takes old tanks as trade-ins.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 14, 2008)

discounthunter said:


> better check your resources, blue rhino still takes old tanks as trade-ins.



Before you make such a comment, you might want to tell the entire story. Yes they will "TAKE" your old tank, but they don't allow you very much on it for a 'new style' tank. It all depends on the retailer on how much they will allow you on the trade-in.....some won't allow you anything, but will still let you turn it in and will sell you a new one for little to no discount.


> Is it true that propane suppliers will no longer fill certain grill tanks?
> 
> _Yes. NFPA (National Fire Protection Association) has enacted code 58-2.3.1.5 which states that only tanks with overfill protection devices (OPD) can be refilled effective April 1, 2002. This code has been adopted as law by dozens of states across the country, and is also being enforced in many communities regardless of acceptance of the code at the state level.
> 
> ...


http://ww2.bluerhino.com/br/Help/FreqeuntlyAskedQuestions/index.html#5


----------



## kgo (Oct 14, 2008)

Most blue rhino tanks are made so only blue rhino can refill them.I would recomend going to a propane company and have them put a opd valve on that tank or swap it with them or you will be tied to blue rhino.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 14, 2008)

Wally world in Woodstock took 2 from me this summer -- no questions asked


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 15, 2008)

> Most blue rhino tanks are made so only blue rhino can refill them.



My propane supplier point this out to me a few months  ago.  You can exchange a perfectly good tank for a Blue Rhino, and then you are stuck with Blue Rhino.


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 15, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> Before you make such a comment, you might want to tell the entire story. Yes they will "TAKE" your old tank, but they don't allow you very much on it for a 'new style' tank. It all depends on the retailer on how much they will allow you on the trade-in.....some won't allow you anything, but will still let you turn it in and will sell you a new one for little to no discount.
> 
> http://ww2.bluerhino.com/br/Help/FreqeuntlyAskedQuestions/index.html#5



please read my response carefully, you stated its against the law to exchange or refill an old style tank. i stated that blue rhino still takes(exchanges old style tanks,i said nothing about prices or exchange differances. i merely pointed out that there are places you still can take old style tanks.

now YOU may want to actually READ the entire response before making such comments.


----------

